# mooovies



## thekidstable (Dec 10, 2010)

im lookin for a good movie to watch


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 10, 2010)

requiem for a dream


----------



## Vageta (Dec 10, 2010)

Evil Dead I and II


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 10, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> requiem for a dream



ugh


<space>


----------



## furious styles (Dec 10, 2010)

genre? time limit? name a few movies you enjoy greatly.


----------



## RentonBob (Dec 10, 2010)

If you're going to the theater and like action movies, Red was great


----------



## Amaranthine (Dec 10, 2010)

Sweeney Todd.

It involves cannibalism and singing!


Yay!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Dec 10, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind. DO IT.


----------



## BoostChub (Dec 10, 2010)

Teeth

Best aweful movie in a long time. It's on netflix stream if you have that.

k


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 10, 2010)

furious styles said:


> genre? time limit? name a few movies you enjoy greatly.



time limit?
no particular genre, just looking for the kinds that stick with you long after you watch them.

edit: i take that back, im a sucker for animated movies if yall know of any good ones. Ive been behind on them the past few years


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 10, 2010)

ooooh Horton Hears a Who just started on tv!



horton is so cute C:


----------



## vinarian (Dec 10, 2010)

lol, im watching it right now

also, 
action: knight and day
comedy: the bounty hunter
animated: monsters vs aliens
romance comedy: couples retreat
comic book movie: kIck ass

btw, teeth... horrible,, just horrible, lol


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 11, 2010)

momento!!!


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 11, 2010)

Korean Westerns! lol The Good The Bad and The Weird.

Um other than that I'd suggest a multitude of other movies. Battle Royale was a good one.

Going into domestic territory I liked The Wrestler and Inglorious Bastards. Kick Ass, Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World if you haven't seen the movie.... I'm trying to think...Machete lol it's a true grind-house cheesy movie.


----------



## JulieD (Dec 11, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> momento!!!



i love that movie! also "the game", with michael douglass

and "fear and loathing in Las Vegas"


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Dec 11, 2010)

Brick

Thank me later


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 13, 2010)

JulieD said:


> i love that movie! also "the game", with michael douglass
> 
> and "fear and loathing in Las Vegas"




I lost the game.
Also, momento was excellent, I saw it a few years ago and just rewatched it, actually, since my roommate downloaded it.


----------



## Anjula (Dec 13, 2010)

Inglourious Basterds


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 13, 2010)

American Beauty changed my life


----------



## FishCharming (Dec 13, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> American Beauty changed my life



haha, the first time i went and saw american beauty i was on a date and to this day it's the only movie i've ever walked out of, lol.

i went back and watched it and realized my grave error but at the time i guess i was just too young to appreciate it.


----------



## rellis10 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Brick
> 
> Thank me later



This! Great movie, honestly.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 13, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Inglourious Basterds



Yes! Everyone should listen to her!


----------



## freakyfred (Dec 13, 2010)

Ed Wood
Life of Brian
A Goofy Movie
Scott Pilgrim VS the World
The Good, the bad and the Ugly


----------



## Bearsy (Dec 13, 2010)

If you haven't seen Sleuth you're missing out. 
1972 - Sir Laurence Olivier and Michael Caine in the most amazing murder mystery film I've ever seen.


----------



## Paquito (Dec 13, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Inglourious Basterds



YES.

she speaks the truth.


----------



## WillSpark (Dec 13, 2010)

MacGruber. It's a man's man's man's man's movie.


----------



## Dockta_Dockta (Dec 14, 2010)

Anjula said:


> Inglourious Basterds




Definitely corrected my spelling of the title of the film. :blush:


I blame this on Tarantino's misspelling.

EDIT: There is a 1978 film called Inglorious Bastards. Unfortunately it's not what I meant.


----------



## thekidstable (Dec 14, 2010)

WillSpark said:


> MacGruber. It's a man's man's man's man's movie.



Well I've always liked men so I reckon I should check this out


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Dec 15, 2010)

Suspiria is good, I call it "art horror".


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Dec 16, 2010)

can you name three movies that you remember enjoying in the past? Would help to gather an idea of your taste.


----------



## Burke_Rakers (Dec 17, 2010)

thekidstable said:


> im lookin for a good movie to watch



Wow...that's quite a question...

For me, "Beat the Devil", "Ferris Buellers Day Off", "War Games", "Groundhogs Day" and "Dirty Rotton Scoundrels" are some of my all time favorites. As far as recent films...the last new movie I LOVED was "Dark and Stormy Night" by the same group that brought us "The Lost Skelleton of Cadavra".


----------



## Burke_Rakers (Dec 17, 2010)

lizzie_lotr said:


> Suspiria is good, I call it "art horror".



Now THAT was a GREAT movie!


----------



## JulieD (Feb 6, 2011)

I just watched Boondock Saints for the first time! I can't wait to watch the next one tomorrow! Thanks Bigginz!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 6, 2011)

vinarian said:


> lol, im watching it right now
> 
> also,
> action: knight and day
> ...



I was surprised by how funny monsters vs aliens was. I also liked Up. Those dogs were so cute. Now I want to watch Fire and Ice with a little dose of Fist of the Northstar.


----------



## theronin23 (Feb 6, 2011)

lizzie_lotr said:


> Suspiria is good, I call it "art horror".



Now...do you mean Suspiria, or Suspiria 2.0, otherwise known as Black Swan?


----------



## JulieD (Feb 6, 2011)

chicken legs said:


> I was surprised by how funny monsters vs aliens was. I also liked Up. Those dogs were so cute. Now I want to watch Fire and Ice with a little dose of Fist of the Northstar.



Legs, you should totally check out Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs...its every foodee/feeder/feedee/gainer friendly imo... For heavens sakes, there is a house made out of orange jello!


----------



## MasterShake (Feb 6, 2011)

Just saw The King's Speech the other day. Great if you're an anglophile. 

Black Swan was decent. Otherwise my typical standbyes are The Dark Knight, The Big Lebowski, Watchmen, O Brother Where Art Thou?, Heavy, Magnolia, Amelie.


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (Feb 6, 2011)

For the 'normal people'

_Snatch_
_Lock, Stock & 2 Smoking Barrels_
_Harold & Kumar Go to Whitecastle_ (Unrated Version)
_V for Vendetta_
_Fight Club_
_A Bridge Too Far_

If you're an anime fan:
_Project A-ko_ (should be required viewing for all new anime fans)
_Rhea Gall Force_
_Macross: Do You Remember, Love?_
_Mobile Suit Gundam: Char's Counterattack_
_Royal Space Force: The Wings of Honnêamise_
_Ghost in the Shell_


----------



## shuefly pie (Feb 6, 2011)

*Julia*
http://tinyurl.com/y8h5jon

*Being There*
http://tinyurl.com/4vl6zow

*Bottle Rocket*
http://tinyurl.com/dneld

*Ready? OK!*
http://tinyurl.com/45dtkzf

*Blood Simple*
http://tinyurl.com/bpfqcr


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 6, 2011)

thekidstable said:


> time limit?
> no particular genre, just looking for the kinds that stick with you long after you watch them.
> 
> edit: i take that back, im a sucker for animated movies if yall know of any good ones. Ive been behind on them the past few years



Chinatown (1974) with Jack Nicholson, great mixture of film noir and suspense. Very dark and subtle


----------



## meangreen (Feb 7, 2011)

Anjula said:


> Inglourious Basterds



Agreed. That's a movie everyone should watch :happy:


----------

